# Rattlesnakes



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its that time of year again. If you live in an area with rattlesnakes, make sure you know what they look like and sound like. What to do if your horse is bitten. 
We have prairie rattlers here. I get them in my yard so have the opportunity to see them close up more than I care to. Heres a link with a sound effect if your not sure. Its a pretty distinctive sound once you've heard it you won't forget :shock: http://www.sdsnake.com/Rat.htm#Rattling
If your horse is bitten near the nose/mouth the main thing is to keep the airway open when it starts to swell. Heres a link with some helpful info http://www.horses-and-horse-information.com/articles/0100reptilian.shtml


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link. We have copperheads around here, but luckily no rattlesnakes.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I actually kicked one to get it to move out of the driveway. Wearing flip flops of course :shock: Didn't know it was a rattler untill it coiled and started tic tic ticing at me.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL. Luckily, copperheads are pretty shy and per our vet are not a serious threat to a horse (other than some swelling), but they actually will rattle too if you go out of your way to annoy them...as I found out when picking one up with a pair of grabbers to get it away from the paddock


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

We have rattlesnakes down here. I ride in a riverbed and they just pop out of the sand. Im so scared of my horse getting bitten, especially in the nose cause thats the spot that they usually are bitten. Ive heard to carry two 5" pieces of hose to put up their nostrils to keep the airway open, but if your horse was bitten, they'd probably be freaking out and rearing up so how would you be able to help them. What does a horse typically do when they are bitten? I know ive come across more than a few.


----------



## CountryGirl498 (May 10, 2008)

*Wow you are freaking me out here*

Rattlesnakes. Why didnt I think of them before agreeing to take my son out on the trail this season? 

I know they are out there but I never imagined the horse being bitten, sort of like the thinking that says... if you are too big to eat and you don't step on me I won't try to eat you either and won't waste my venom on you. Now don't ask me where I got that kind of twisted logic, but hey it makes as much sense to me as sticking a hose in the horse's nostrils. 

I think a guide will be needed for our training.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for the tip. Lol, don't know if they're in Australia, but the Brown Snakes are the little buggas down here. Why I oughta!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We occassionally see them as we ride. It has never been a big deal. Give the snake a little room and they usually sliither off into the brush. Just don't let your horse sniff the snake and it won't get bitten on the nose.


----------

